# Evitp



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Just completed the 40 hour class, five straight Saturdays in March, and got all my CE credits for my state licensing done in one fell swoop.
> 
> ( Do you youngsters even know what a *fell swoop is*?)
> 
> ...



It means you're a BAT !






:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> It means you're a BAT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife calls me something that sounds similar to that, but it's got a couple additional letters, including a "d" at the end.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> I will be going out at age 57 1/2 plus one day in early 2017. The one day is considered by our trustees all that it takes to make me 58 years old and eligible for full retirement. Nyaa, take that, suckers!
> 
> .


Got you beat! I retired 2 years ago at age 53, after 32 years on the job. I was able to use the 1 time exemption for early retirement to avoid excessive taxes.

My advice, get a good financial advisor and start working on your exit strategy now. the next 3 years will be the longest 3 years of your life :laughing:.


----------

